# We Love Our Cats Thread!



## goofy girl (Aug 20, 2009)

We cat people are a unique kind of folk, so lets band together here 

Stories, pictures, questions...whatever you want as long as it's all cats all the time!!


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 20, 2009)

Here is my Fiona Fluffybottoms. I love her so much !! :happy:


----------



## rainyday (Aug 20, 2009)

Pretty kitty girl there. Love that mug one. So typical lol.













I've never told her, but this basket used to belong to a dog.


----------



## steely (Aug 20, 2009)

This is my demon spawn, Ms. Kitty.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 20, 2009)

saving thread...


----------



## Tooz (Aug 20, 2009)

Kitssssss







Not my kitties, but kitties in RI.


----------



## steely (Aug 20, 2009)

I had to put in the two I lost in the past 3 years, Tippy and Brown Kitty. I loved them so.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Aug 20, 2009)

That's a pretty amazing picture. But then again, cats are pretty amazing creatures.


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 20, 2009)

We have 2 girls , Mittens, and Snickers. They are about a year apart in age. We got them from 2 different people who were giving away cats . At the beginning Mittens hated Snickers but eventually she took to mothering her , going so far as to make milk and nurse her ( I swear, i even showed the vet). To this day if snicky is a bit scared she will cry out and no matter where Mittens is she will come running to see if you are hurting her baby ( Snicky is a bit slow in the brain). The picture i am posting is them in a donut box . We tried to throw that away several times but when we tried to we got hissed at lol. We finally got rid of it and now they are sleeping in an uzipped suitcase. When we went on our vacation, i had to make sure they were checked on TWICE a day and had a tv on so they wouldnt be lonely and a light turned on at night. Oh yeah they are spoiled


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Crazy Cat Lady checking in.

My cat Fifi has her own YouTube channel with short, mostly pointless videos of a cat simply being a cat. We're way behind in updates since moving to NY state, but we'll definitely get some new videos up soon.

I'm psyching my husband and myself up for adopting a second kitty. I'm worrying about whether or not it's the best time since we're planning two weekend outings in the next two months. I really want to adopt a younger kitten this time so I can get him used to being handled, squeezed, and loved on by yours truly. Fifi is only affectionate on her terms and we cannot under any circumstances pick her up, which breaks my heart.

I've posted this pic before in the Rep Your Pets thread, but it's a favorite of mine.


----------



## Seth Warren (Aug 20, 2009)

Cat thread! Yay! :wubu:


----------



## katorade (Aug 20, 2009)

My two boys, Agent and Copernicus. Agent is the tuxedo, Pern is the blue point siamese. 
Agent was a stray that showed up on my door step. Actually he would show up at the end of my sidewalk and follow me to my door, then sit there and wait for me. He was starving and I could wrap my fingers around his spine and touch either side. He had obviously been left by a previous owner and wasn't doing to well competing with the feral cats for food, and it was the dead of winter, so I took him in. He and the dog instantly took to each other and he is the cuddliest cat ever. I absolutely love him to pieces.
Pern was a rescue/shelter kitty. I got him as a companion for Agent, but he ended up becoming best friends with my dog, as you can see in the last picture. He's cross-eyed, but sees just fine. He's demanding and impatient, but he can also be really sweet. He's a master biscuit maker and will give you love bites when you pet him, or rather when you try to stop petting him. He also likes to sleep directly in front of your face.

They like each other, and have a love/hate relationship. They'll chase each other and swat and hiss one minute, then curl up together the next. The weirdest relationship both of them have is with my dog. They loooooove being groomed by the dog, and Pern will even instigate the dog into knocking him over and giving him a good flea-chop on the face. They are really, really weird.

On the shoe picture: Agent has a really odd habit of shoving his face into stuff and falling asleep. He loves to curl up next to me and cram his face into my elbow or hand. He'll do the same with my laundry. In that picture he had fallen asleep in one of my work shoes. The nastiest, grungiest, covered in coffee shop gunk, 5 year old work shoes. He loves me so much that he relishes sleeping in my filth. LOL.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Aug 20, 2009)

We found my cat Bean as a 'child', probably around 6 months old. We can only estimate but since she was tiny, but somehow neutored already? Yes, that's right. We find a kitten near our church in the end of autumn, and took her to get fixed, only to find when she was shaved "Um, she already is..." from the vet.
Anyway... 10 years later and she's still insane and adorable in all her tortoise-shell glory!! I had to leave her at home with my parents when I went off to college, but she is quite happy there, and I can look forward to my visits even more. 







She was best friends with Emma, my Mother's cat [RIP]. She was a traditional Calico who we adopted from the SPCA about two years before we found Bean. The two of them didn't get along that well, it was like a big sister-little sister relationship. We could tell they loved each other but they rarely showed it [as they smacked each other on the head and chased around the hallways]. She died only just recently... about two months ago. To be honest I don't recall how she died. It was really fast, I didn't get to see her before it happened. I still expect to see her every time I visit home, but she just...isn't there.


----------



## steely (Aug 20, 2009)

They are all so beautiful, I wish I had a dozen. Well on my way to crazy cat lady status. It's funny I always knew I would be.


----------



## Geektastic1 (Aug 20, 2009)

These are some old pictures (2003) of my cat, Ralph, who died two years ago. He had seven toes on his left front foot and six on the right front foot. He was a good buddy, even though he liked to annoy me by biting my calves and feet when I sat on the pot. He seemed to think it was funny when I would yelp and move my legs around. He was quite talkative. He loved to take naps with people. Every so often, he'd do something odd, like lick my eyelid. He liked to hang out in the sink. I still miss him.


----------



## toni (Aug 20, 2009)

My cat Peppy has to follow me EVERYWHERE! :wubu: 

View attachment peppy.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

What are your cat's favorite toys? 

Fifi's was a leather fringed tassel on the end of a fishing rod. She'd jump and chase this around for 20-40, even 60 minutes a night sometimes. Then I bought what seems to be the toy of all toys to her, a laser pointer. She looks for this every night and chases the evil red dot up and down the hallway. She really gets winded playing with this, so we don't play nearly as long and take breaks, but she LOVES it. She has a few stuffed mice she plays with on her own, and of course, any twisty-tie from a loaf of bread or string of cellophane wrap that might miss the garbage can is a favorite too.


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 21, 2009)

my cat loves the laser pointer too and he also has this mouse that squeeks when he bats it, he chases that around the house until it goes under a piece of furniture and then I'm forced to spend time trying to get it out for him, not an easy task....lol





ThatFatGirl said:


> What are your cat's favorite toys?
> 
> Fifi's was a leather fringed tassel on the end of a fishing rod. She'd jump and chase this around for 20-40, even 60 minutes a night sometimes. Then I bought what seems to be the toy of all toys to her, a laser pointer. She looks for this every night and chases the evil red dot up and down the hallway. She really gets winded playing with this, so we don't play nearly as long and take breaks, but she LOVES it. She has a few stuffed mice she plays with on her own, and of course, any twisty-tie from a loaf of bread or string of cellophane wrap that might miss the garbage can is a favorite too.


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 21, 2009)

Freckles playing with one of his toys 

View attachment Freckles2.jpg


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 21, 2009)

My babies were the only two in the litter - brother and sister - how could I split them up? They were so tiny when I got them! They're still small. Bitz weighs about 9 pounds and Pieces is about 8. Bitzy has double paws and lots of white on her. She hates to be picked up but likes to be pet. Pieces loves to be cuddled by ME but is kind of shy with others - he's a mommas boy! LOL!
In the last pic, Pieces' eye was a little "skinky" - sometimes it gets scratched when they roughhouse - and I think it's hilarious how he's given Bitz "the eye"... LOL! Yes, I admit it - I'm a crazy cat lady! 

View attachment 10-25 084.jpg


View attachment 128380085791650000icanhaztrikn.jpg


View attachment 10-25 102b.JPG


View attachment Bitzy.JPG


View attachment DSCN0162b.JPG


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 21, 2009)

I love kitties! I have three, one at my Mom's (Samantha) and two at my Dad's (Smokey & The Bandit.) I'd post pictures but I'm not on my usual computer at the moment. Everyone elses cats are sooo cute:]


----------



## intraultra (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww kitty threeead. We have two cats...I need to take new photos of them.

My sister and her family are living with us for a bit while their house is being built. So her beautiful cat Sophie is also here. I'm not really her favorite person so it's hard to get a good photo, but I tried. I think she hates me because she knows it's my cat who is always bothering her, haha.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 21, 2009)

They're all such beautiful kitties!!




ThatFatGirl said:


> What are your cat's favorite toys?
> 
> Fifi's was a leather fringed tassel on the end of a fishing rod. She'd jump and chase this around for 20-40, even 60 minutes a night sometimes. Then I bought what seems to be the toy of all toys to her, a laser pointer. She looks for this every night and chases the evil red dot up and down the hallway. She really gets winded playing with this, so we don't play nearly as long and take breaks, but she LOVES it. She has a few stuffed mice she plays with on her own, and of course, any twisty-tie from a loaf of bread or string of cellophane wrap that might miss the garbage can is a favorite too.



Fiona doesn't really like to play with too much,. but she is 14 years old. She LOVES rubber bands which we let her play with as long as she is supervised, and the occasional milk tab thingy tossed on the floor will keep her attention for a while. It's great...I toss it.....it stays completely still....and she lays there and hunts it by staying in one spot and wiggling her bottom around for 5 minutes to make sure the "enemy" is good and dead and not moving anywhere and THEN she'll make her move and pounce.


----------



## intraultra (Aug 21, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> What are your cat's favorite toys?
> 
> Fifi's was a leather fringed tassel on the end of a fishing rod. She'd jump and chase this around for 20-40, even 60 minutes a night sometimes. Then I bought what seems to be the toy of all toys to her, a laser pointer. She looks for this every night and chases the evil red dot up and down the hallway. She really gets winded playing with this, so we don't play nearly as long and take breaks, but she LOVES it. She has a few stuffed mice she plays with on her own, and of course, any twisty-tie from a loaf of bread or string of cellophane wrap that might miss the garbage can is a favorite too.



My younger cat loves those balls with feathers attached to them. Anything with feathers, really. And similar to the twisty-tie, he loves the plastic piece you take off of a milk jug when you open it.

My older cat just loves those little toy mice that are hard. She doesn't like the stuffed ones that are a little bigger. She's picky, I guess!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 21, 2009)

The Bucky likes boxes....oh my dear dog..err...cat. When I get a package in the mail, even if it is a tiny box, he tries to shove his head in there. Got a yoga mat yesterday, and you would have thought it was Christmas. Soooooo excited.

He also loves the laser pointer. He has two old nylon cat cubes that my Mom bought for him, and they are so tattered...I have to replace them. He is so vicious when he is in them, that I have to be careful of my hands. Target carries them...2 for $10.

There is also ' Da Bird '....GREAT cat toy. He is on his 6th replaceable feather part of the toy, and his 2nd stick. My brother...yes, my Mom is still his Mom......is 3 years old, and still has a lot of kitten in him.:wubu: I am on the floor, as he has taken my fave place on the couch. He is on a pillow...sleeping....oh my fucking god...he is so cute that I want to smash him. Must...resist....the....urge....to...fuck...with...him.



Too late!

Oh..and pipe cleaners...loves those.


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 21, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> What are your cat's favorite toys?


 
My dippy cat, Hermione, who thinks she is a dog, loves my hair ties. She steals them and drags them around the house. I have a pair of swimming goggles that came with an extra lycra-covered elastic strap, which she stole, and is one of her other fave toys. She drags it around the house like a dead gazelle and wants me to throw it for her to fetch. But probably the feather stick is the absolutely fave toy, she loves that stupid thing, I actually buy them by the dozen because she shreds the feathers off them. Now, if I could only figure out how to get her picture here so y'all could see how cute she thinks she is....


----------



## steely (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a rotten evil dog that will not let the cat play with toys, she used to love a bread twist tie or a rolled up piece of foil. Picture of said evil dog!


----------



## katorade (Aug 21, 2009)

steely said:


> I have a rotten evil dog that will not let the cat play with toys, she used to love a bread twist tie or a rolled up piece of foil. Picture of said evil dog!



I can't keep most cat toys around, either! If I throw one for the cat, the dog immediately thinks I'm throwing it for her. If I get one of those "fishing pole" style toys, she inevitably chews the toy off.

My eldest loves milk jug tabs, hair ties, paper curls, anything small and circular. It's so funny to watch him try and sit on his hind legs and flip them around in the air because he's usually so stoic.

My itty bitty kitty looooooves the laser pointer. If he hears you even click the button on top, he'll perk up and start looking for it. He also loves the little catnip mice and balls, but like I said, dog destroys them almost immediately.

Both of them adore those cheap nylon cubes that have 3 openings. I could put one of those on the floor, count to 10, and one of them would be in there. They also adore catnip. I was growing my own on a window sill, but they kept knocking over the pot. I dumped it out of the window and now I've spotted catnip growing in various places on my lawn. I'll come home and one of the cats will be rolling around on the front walk next to it, high as a kite. LOL.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 22, 2009)

This morning Fiona Fluffybottoms greeted me with a huge yawn that stretched out her kitty mask, squinty eyes and a silent meow. :wubu:


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 22, 2009)

you're so lucky, this morning my cat sat on my face until I got up to feed his fat behind....





goofy girl said:


> This morning Fiona Fluffybottoms greeted me with a huge yawn that stretched out her kitty mask, squinty eyes and a silent meow. :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 22, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> you're so lucky, this morning my cat sat on my face until I got up to feed his fat behind....



HAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! Oh, man the comments that could be made about THAT! 


btw- how was the Moody Blues??


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 22, 2009)

The Moody Blues were awesome!! I keep saying to Butch that I wish tonight was last Saturday so I could do it all over again. Thanks for asking...





goofy girl said:


> HAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! Oh, man the comments that could be made about THAT!
> 
> 
> btw- how was the Moody Blues??


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Aug 22, 2009)

intraultra said:


> Aww kitty threeead. We have two cats...I need to take new photos of them.
> 
> My sister and her family are living with us for a bit while their house is being built. So her beautiful cat Sophie is also here. I'm not really her favorite person so it's hard to get a good photo, but I tried. I think she hates me because she knows it's my cat who is always bothering her, haha.



Sophie has beautiful markings. Is she purebred or a mix?


----------



## Donna (Aug 22, 2009)

Not sure I can be considered a cat person or not...the dogs in my life tend to consume so much of my time. But before the dogs...before the husband...before Dimensions...was this not-so-little guy:





Connery came into my life about nine years ago. He outweighs both the Chihuahua and the Pomeranian put together and when he stretches he is close to four feet long. He used to hate men, but my husband has broken him of that trait. His origins are murky (his Momma was a lovely calico stray who adopted my ex and I when she was pregnant,) but I believe there might be some Siamese in his background. He is vocal. Very, very vocal. Demandingly so.

His favorite thing? To wake me up about 4am by kneading my chest...when I move, he starts mewing which is code for "Get your fat butt out of the bed and get my damned ice woman!" He refuses to drink water unless there is ice in it...and if the dogs steal his ice cubes he will pace and meow at me until I replace them. He has even trained my husband to refill his ice water on command. He is aggressive when he wants to be loved on/have his ears scratched. He likes to come up and reach a paw out to touch my hand and draw it to him. 

Connery is a gentle giant, though. He is sweet and loving, and so patient with the pups. My Pomeranian is still in her puppy stage and she loves to play. He will roll on the floor with her, and lay there and let her chew his ears without taking any swipes at her. I don't think I have heard him hiss in the five years since I left my ex (he hated the ex with a purple passion. Even as a kitten he would scratch and swat at Jim and it got to the point that Jim couldn't even go near him.)


----------



## mossystate (Aug 31, 2009)

The Bucky...vs...a mouse.

Guess who lost.


My thumb...which I cropped out of the photo. I knew better than to get so close to The Beast.






View attachment 69315


----------



## rainyday (Aug 31, 2009)

The Buckster is a handsome dude. He looks kind of mesmerized by mousie. I like his little ScanDesign toboggan.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 31, 2009)

rainyday said:


> The Buckster is a handsome dude. He looks kind of mesmerized by mousie. I like his little ScanDesign toboggan.



He really is a fine specimen.:wubu:

This is the rest of his toboggan.


http://www.therefinedfeline.com/lotus-cat-furniture.htm

They only had the one color, when I bought mine. He won't go into the cube...lil fucker.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 31, 2009)

That's the first cat tower I've ever seen that actually resembles furniture! Very classy. 

Mine have shredded theirs into oblivion. I was going to try to re-carpet it back to some semblance of presentability, but this gives me an idea. Can't bend wood, but I wonder If I could build one and finish it like this.

Does Bucky use the scratching pad on it?

I like the poopin' cupboard on that site too.


----------



## Friday (Aug 31, 2009)

This is my little, old lady (14) Jezebel...the Queen of Quite a Lot...wearing her best royal sneer...





...and this is what she spends her time doing when no one is looking. Yes it's her chair, sometimes she lets the husband borrow it. :happy:






And this would be her nemesis, the infamous Buster Trouble. Don't let the cute fool you, he's at least 2 and a half times bigger now...






His nicknames include the Fur Monster, Mr Hairy Contrary and sometime 'you little peckerwood!' among others. He weighs 17-18 pounds, at least 2 of which is hair. He has all the Maine Coon Traits although he's not all Coon and we often accuse him of being a dog in a cat suit. He has a vertical leap like Dr J and if he doesn't stay off the bar...






The back of that chair is 20" across and he has to hunch up to stay on it.

Jez will still bat a mouse around if she thinks no one is looking and Buster? He will play with anything, especially stuff I left on the desk that he isn't supposed to have. When I'm fixing dinner he stands in front of the sink with his paws on the edge trying to snag any vegie or meat trimmings I toss down the disposal. He's a nutjob. He will also cram his furry butt into any box he can get to. He was incredibly proud of wedging himself into a 6"x6" box that I gave him after it came in the mail. I wish I'd gotten a pic. He looked like a cocker spaniel sitting in a tea cup.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm a dog lover, myself, but these are some absolutely beautiful kitties, guys!


----------



## katorade (Aug 31, 2009)

"I don't love my cats any more," she says as wipes away the trail of blood. "They are jerks."


----------



## mossystate (Aug 31, 2009)

rainyday said:


> That's the first cat tower I've ever seen that actually resembles furniture! Very classy.
> 
> Mine have shredded theirs into oblivion. I was going to try to re-carpet it back to some semblance of presentability, but this gives me an idea. Can't bend wood, but I wonder If I could build one and finish it like this.
> 
> ...



I knew I did not want a carpeted tower. I have seen too many that look like you could catch a disease, just by looking at them. I think as long as you could finish it so it was very resistant to scratches/splinters, that would be an interesting project.

Took him a while to use the pad, but now he does love it. He is a very tall kitty, once he stretches, so it is cute to see how much he has to arch back, and stick his butt in the air. 

That poop cube is snazzy. This apartment is too small for more furniture, so, he will have to share the bathroom with us. He is not pleased.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 31, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I knew I did not want a carpeted tower. I have seen too many that look like you could catch a disease, just by looking at them. I think as long as you could finish it so it was very resistant to scratches/splinters, that would be an interesting project.
> 
> Took him a while to use the pad, but now he does love it. He is a very tall kitty, once he stretches, so it is cute to see how much he has to arch back, and stick his butt in the air.
> 
> That poop cube is snazzy. This apartment is too small for more furniture, so, he will have to share the bathroom with us. He is not pleased.



Does he wait outside the bathroom until you are done? Even if I (or Steve) am in the bathroom just brushing my teeth or in the shower, Fiona Fluffymuffinsweetiepiehead won't go in until we've left the bathroom and are no where in sight.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 31, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Does he wait outside the bathroom until you are done? Even if I (or Steve) am in the bathroom just brushing my teeth or in the shower, Fiona Fluffymuffinsweetiepiehead won't go in until we've left the bathroom and are no where in sight.



He used to do that...now he just comes in and does his business. There are times that I am....using the facilities....and I reach over and tap on the lid of his box and we talk about stuff. He then leaves 2 pounds of litter on the floor for me...shithead. I remember my Mom's cat Shep hated when we came into the utility room. Maybe it is a girl thing.  Speaking of litter, if you have never used World's Best Cat Litter...try it. There is no silica dust, and while the smell is a lil more ' natural ', I do not miss the perfumes and all that...and neither does Bucky. He does not sneeze as much.

----

I don't love my cat as much, living in a small apartment, where, when I need to do certain things, I have to always be aware where he is, so he does not ruin stuff. Oh, to win the lottery and be able to afford a house. That is my dream.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 2, 2009)

This is the 2nd cat I declared was not allowed in my house






This is the 4th and most recent





I have pictures of the other 2, I just need to upload them to my photobucket account


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 2, 2009)

cuteness overload!!




daddyoh70 said:


> This is the 2nd cat I declared was not allowed in my house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Weeze (Sep 7, 2009)

This would be the Schnuggles. She's... got a pretty bitchy personality.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 17, 2009)

Here are some new photos of our girl, Fifi. I was sharing my cottage cheese with her. I make a similar face when I try to choke it down.


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 17, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> This is the 2nd cat I declared was not allowed in my house
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daddyoh your kittens are adorable. Everyones cats are so cute, am enjoying looking at everyones pictures.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 17, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here are some new photos of our girl, Fifi. I was sharing my cottage cheese with her. I make a similar face when I try to choke it down.



Poor FiFi, she looks thrilled. Ha! And wondering why there is not tuna on that fork. 

Here is my new favorite pic of my cat Seth. He's heart shaped! <3


----------



## bexy (Sep 17, 2009)

Our 2 have been brilliant since Ivy came along! They love her to bits and always want to lie next to her!!

Here she is with Luna!


----------



## Paquito (Sep 17, 2009)

bexy said:


> Our 2 have been brilliant since Ivy came along! They love her to bits and always want to lie next to her!!
> 
> Here she is with Luna!



That picture might be the cutest thing ever.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 17, 2009)

bexy said:


> Our 2 have been brilliant since Ivy came along! They love her to bits and always want to lie next to her!!
> 
> Here she is with Luna!



AAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Squee360 (Sep 17, 2009)

Lol it's my boy Mr.T and I.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 17, 2009)

Here is my little boy Bruiser.
Pipi my female hates it when I take pics so she is hiding behind the couch.LOL



[/IMG]


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 18, 2009)

Squee360 said:


> Lol it's my boy Mr.T and I.



LOVE IT



Tracii said:


> Here is my little boy Bruiser.
> Pipi my female hates it when I take pics so she is hiding behind the couch.LOL
> 
> 
> ...



What a sweetie!!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 18, 2009)

A few weeks ago I got two little sister ragamuffin (or are they ragdoll, I can never remember the difference) kittens.

One sat still long enough for me to take her picture! 

View attachment bella.jpg


----------



## Tracii (Sep 19, 2009)

Finally got a pic of Pipi today so here she is.



[/IMG]


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 27, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> A few weeks ago I got two little sister ragamuffin (or are they ragdoll, I can never remember the difference) kittens.
> 
> One sat still long enough for me to take her picture!



How sweet!!



Tracii said:


> Finally got a pic of Pipi today so here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



What beautiful eyes!!

Here's my baby girl....a pile of fresh, warm laundry next to a window in the sunshine. What more could a kitty ever want???


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 27, 2009)

My fav baby, Mouse!
She has serious attitude, but here she looks like butter would not melt in her mouth lol 

View attachment Mouse.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 27, 2009)

Not sure if i have posted this one elsewhere before, but this is Skimbleshanks:


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 27, 2009)

bexy said:


> Our 2 have been brilliant since Ivy came along! They love her to bits and always want to lie next to her!!
> 
> Here she is with Luna!



So sweet!! Alex and Farley are good buddies. I'm glad your cats reacted well.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 27, 2009)

All these kitty pics are making me giggle. I love kitties!
I like to mess with my kitty, his name is Farley:




This is Alex and Farley, I am mainly posting it cuz you can se Farley's pretty face. He's probably the dumbest cat in the whole world to be honest though. You can throw a treat at him and it lands right at his paws and he cant find it for the life of him. It's a good thing he's an indoor cat and provided for daily lol


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Sep 27, 2009)

This is my kitty, Josie. I got her for my 16th birthday. :happy:
But, she is a demon cat. Seriously. She's mean.
But I love her anyways.
Please ignore the crappy cell phone quality...lol


----------



## mossystate (Sep 28, 2009)

BuckyBuckyBuckyyyyy!


View attachment 70789



View attachment 70791



View attachment 70792


----------



## Friday (Sep 28, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> This is my kitty, Josie. I got her for my 16th birthday. :happy:
> But, she is a demon cat. Seriously. She's mean.
> But I love her anyways.
> Please ignore the crappy cell phone quality...lol



She's GORGEOUS! And at least part Maine Coon I'll bet.

And Bucky is royal Mossy, as expected. :bow:


----------



## Friday (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's a picture of our part Coon Buster, which most of you have probably already seen.







And his Dimensions worthy housemate Jezebel (the Queen of Quite a Lot) with catnip all over her head and chair. I think the nip is why her eyes glow that shade of green. LOL.


----------



## Fonzy (Oct 1, 2009)

This is our cat, Skye, mum and my sis came up with the name for her  I had no say in the matter! Skye has this weird obsession with water and spends alot of time in either the kitchen sink or bathtub, leaving the tap on just dripping slightly seems to drive her wild lol. She also has these strange fetishes with rubbing against my feet (and only mine!!!) when I go round the house wearing socks, and when mum files her nails, she will get up on the table or something near by and try to bite the nail file lol, the noise seems to send into a kind of trance or something. Despite her oddball habits she is still our pet. Gotta love cats! :happy: 

View attachment 1.JPG


View attachment 2.JPG


View attachment 3.JPG


View attachment 12.JPG


View attachment 13.JPG


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Oct 1, 2009)

Friday said:


> Here's a picture of our part Coon Buster, which most of you have probably already seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






That catnip picture is priceless! I love it! :happy: All of these pictures are adorable!


----------



## Tania (Oct 1, 2009)

OMGZ KITTY PORN THRED.

Like there aren't already eleventyzillion (Carrie, I think I stoled your base-eleventy number system) fotoze of me and my useless catz on the boards here... Allie, Franny, and (crosseyed) me. 

View attachment Photo on 2009-09-25 at 22.36 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2009-09-25 at 21.33 #4.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Oct 3, 2009)

Joey on Kevin's lappy.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Normally one of the very last things in this world I would consider doing is buying a pet from one of the bottom-feeder backyard breeders on Craigslist, but I have to admit, I was a tiny bit tempted by this little Persian kitty with the funny black "wig." Somehow, I resisted, but I saved the pic because I think he or she is so cute.


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 5, 2009)

Yoda Cat:






His new little sister, Katie Cat:


----------



## jamie (Oct 6, 2009)

Our pretty girl, Suki 

View attachment suki-cat.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Oct 6, 2009)

An explosion of kitty goodness!

:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's Marbles in a recent photo with me mum. He didn't even have the decency to wash his footies. 






Here is Marbles' campaign poster. At the time, he was running for neighborhood mouse monitor. He knew he couldn't keep the tuna promise. Apparently so did all the other cats. He lost.


----------



## Tad (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is ours--naturally refusing to play for the camera 

We got her from the humane society 16 months ago, when she was about two. She'd been picked up as a stray so we don't know her history, but she is the most sociable and playful adult cat that I've ever associated with.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 6, 2009)

My son's cat unexpectedly died today. He is inconsolable. The cat had been with him for most of the 13 years of his life. It's very sad.


----------



## Emma (Oct 6, 2009)

jakey 





hugo










bob






Sid and Jake, and Jake and bob














New little boy henry 





bob in a bowl


----------



## Emma (Oct 6, 2009)

And finally 'we're watching you'


----------



## mossystate (Oct 6, 2009)

Mr. DeMille...I am ready for my close-up.........wait, you're not Mr. DeMille!!




View attachment 71199


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 6, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> My son's cat unexpectedly died today. He is inconsolable. The cat had been with him for most of the 13 years of his life. It's very sad.



I'm so sorry to hear that. I can only imagine how he feels. My childhood dog died almost 20 years ago and when I think about that day I get so sad it's as if I've lost him all over again. It does get better over time though. Tell your son that the best thing he can do is to remember all the good times they shared. It'll keep kitty's memory alive in his heart. Poor kid, I'll say a prayer for your son and his beloved cat.


----------



## Fonzy (Oct 7, 2009)

One of the stray cats that frequents our back garden recently had two kittens. The black one is very wild and cautious around people, however the lil white one is the complete opposite and is unbelievably tame, he has sauntered into the kitchen on more than one occasion without any bother on him lol. 

View attachment DSC00703.1.JPG


View attachment DSC00704.1.JPG


View attachment DSC00711.1.JPG


View attachment DSC00733.1.JPG


View attachment DSC00721.1.JPG


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 7, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> One of the stray cats that frequents our back garden recently had two kittens. The black one is very wild and cautious around people, however the lil white one is the complete opposite and is unbelievably tame, he has sauntered into the kitchen on more than one occasion without any bother on him lol.



Can't get over how cute and fluffy they look! Especially the one with the blue eyes, adorable


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 7, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> My son's cat unexpectedly died today. He is inconsolable. The cat had been with him for most of the 13 years of his life. It's very sad.



13 years?? That has to be beyond difficult for your son as well as everyone close to him and his cat. 

Sincerest condolences to him. And thank him for me for giving a home and a heart to a member of my favorite animals--and for 13 years.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 7, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> One of the stray cats that frequents our back garden recently had two kittens. The black one is very wild and cautious around people, however the lil white one is the complete opposite and is unbelievably tame, he has sauntered into the kitchen on more than one occasion without any bother on him lol.



Adopt the fuzzy brown one, oh God, ADOPT IT


----------



## Fonzy (Oct 8, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Adopt the fuzzy brown one, oh God, ADOPT IT



The lil black/ dark brown one? I would if I could but he/she won't let anyone near it, always runs away into the bushes lol unlike its lil brother the dirty white one, that chap was just born with no fear!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 8, 2009)

Fonzy...you need to get one of those fishing nets attached to a handle. When I was a kid, we had lots of wild cats. Living on a farm, we attracted all kinds of adult cats. I would sit where I knew the little poops would be....wait.....wait....wait................................wait..................SCOOP!

I would then tighten ( not too tight...just so it is snuggish ) the net around the snarling and hissing prize. I would talk to it in a reassuring voice...petting them. Now, you have to sit for as long as the kitty needs....bring a sack lunch and a cushion for your butt. Do not let it go until you sense it has gotten used to you. Have some treats with you...for the kitty.


----------



## DeniseW (Oct 8, 2009)

he looks just like my Freckles.....cute





Les Toil said:


> Here's Marbles in a recent photo with me mum. He didn't even have the decency to wash his footies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fonzy (Oct 10, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Fonzy...you need to get one of those fishing nets attached to a handle. When I was a kid, we had lots of wild cats. Living on a farm, we attracted all kinds of adult cats. I would sit where I knew the little poops would be....wait.....wait....wait................................wait..................SCOOP!
> 
> I would then tighten ( not too tight...just so it is snuggish ) the net around the snarling and hissing prize. I would talk to it in a reassuring voice...petting them. Now, you have to sit for as long as the kitty needs....bring a sack lunch and a cushion for your butt. Do not let it go until you sense it has gotten used to you. Have some treats with you...for the kitty.



Lol cheers for the hunting tips Mossy, fortunately I don't think I'll have to sit outside in the miserable weather waitin for them. Mum has made a lil make shift home out of one of dad's old work jackets in on of our sheds in the back garden. The mother cat and the two kittens seem to be as happy as pigs in s**t now that they have somewhere to go in out of the cold weather  I'm convinced mum is gonna turn into the local "cat lady" when me and my sis leave home lol :happy:


----------



## Alison (Oct 10, 2009)

Here are my kitties Artemis Fowl and Lollipop


----------



## Tracii (Oct 10, 2009)

Awwww those two are just adorable Alison.


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Oct 10, 2009)

Kirbi and Ozma pic 1
pic 2 kirbi ready for halloween
pic 3 Ozma: my chair
pic 4 together 

View attachment 100_0426.jpg


View attachment 100_0589.jpg


View attachment 100_1671.jpg


View attachment to.jpg


----------



## Alison (Oct 11, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Awwww those two are just adorable Alison.



Thanks. Yes, they think their cuteness means that they can do what they want and not get into trouble. We came home from church today to find that Artemis had knocked down the milkbone box for the dogs to eat. I don't know what kind of deal they had going on, but it must have been something pretty good!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 13, 2009)

Alison said:


> Here are my kitties Artemis Fowl and Lollipop



Awww...geeeeeeeez. I might need your address, so I can come and kidnap those lil farts!


----------



## Alison (Oct 13, 2009)

Mossystate you cannot take my babies!! I bet you would be ready to give them back if you did. They are very very very ornery!


----------



## Tooz (Oct 13, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> The lil black/ dark brown one? I would if I could but he/she won't let anyone near it, always runs away into the bushes lol unlike its lil brother the dirty white one, that chap was just born with no fear!



No, the light one with brown points.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 13, 2009)

Alison said:


> Mossystate you cannot take my babies!! I bet you would be ready to give them back if you did. They are very very very ornery!




You obviously did not read my post to Fonzy, about me taming wild cats.  And...I LIKE ornery cats! Maybe I should give you my address. lol


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 7, 2009)

I am seriously debating about getting a second cat. I had planned to, then I started questioning if it was the financially responsible thing to do right now since I am not working and our rent will go up a bit each month and it would be then two times the expense, two times the poop to scoop, etc. etc... I think Fifi might enjoy the company or I could be wrong and she'll hate it. That's my worst fear. 

Something I've noticed with Fifi, she is my first long haired cat of the three I've had in my lifetime. What is it with all the poop caught in the hair "back there?" I just watched her drag her butt on the carpet like a dog, then lick herself and checked and sure enough, there's a hunk of something wrapped up in the hair near her butt. I can't get her to settle down for a moment so I can trim it off. My husband and I joke that we should shave her bottom area like a baboon's tush to save all of us the headache.

She just rubbed her butt across the carpet again. Yuck.

I have been looking at this adorable kitten I've been calling "Sweater Cat" available at a nearby shelter, but I'm thinking we might do best with a short hair if we do adopt another. Sweater Cat is such a cutie though!

Anyone have any advice on grooming? This is so gnarly... I have to use a tissue to hold the clump in place and carefully cut. That's if/when I can get her to calm down and let me do it.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 7, 2009)

Fiona is long haired and has that poopie problem sometimes too. We have to just hold her and clean her up no matter how hard she fights back. 

And EVERYTIME I'm at the vets I have them shave her back there and that usually does the trick for a few months.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 7, 2009)

I think I've cut it all off now. Ick! 

I need to get her into the vet soon to get her rabies shot, so I will definitely ask them to shave her tush then. Thanks!


----------



## firefly (Nov 7, 2009)

Although I'm sure I've got 2 cats - I've only pictures of the black one available.

Murmel - a "leftover" from nice  neighbours... 

View attachment murmi2.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 7, 2009)

This thread always makes me happy. I love kitties! And I fell in love with this cross stitch. I badly want to make this for myself. I'm sure we can all appreciate it!


----------



## Tooz (Nov 9, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> This thread always makes me happy. I love kitties! And I fell in love with this cross stitch. I badly want to make this for myself. I'm sure we can all appreciate it!



Holy crap, I need that.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 10, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> This thread always makes me happy. I love kitties! And I fell in love with this cross stitch. I badly want to make this for myself. I'm sure we can all appreciate it!



LIKE! ......................................


----------



## Aliena (Nov 17, 2009)

Kitty-Kung-Pow!! Me Spikerman is one craaaazzzzy cat!

View attachment Another Day in Paradise 016 (600 x 449).jpg


View attachment Another Day in Paradise 019 (600 x 336).jpg


View attachment Another Day in Paradise 021 (600 x 319).jpg


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2009)

I posted these in the past. Young Bucky, when he was with our Mom. Always too fucking cute for his own good.

View attachment 73154





View attachment 73155


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 18, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I posted these in the past. Young Bucky, when he was with our Mom. Always too fucking cute for his own good.
> 
> View attachment 73154
> 
> ...



OMG YOU HAVE A NINJA CAT :bow:


----------



## Aliena (Nov 19, 2009)

Heh, I saw it and the first thing that popped into me mind was MJ. I love this pic Mossy! Your baby is a beautiful cat; I hope you don't mind I took the liberties of Blingee-ing him up! 





Make your own Glitter Graphics





Glitter Graphics


----------



## Flutterby68 (Nov 19, 2009)

We have one cat that is all black except for a white spot on his neck. His name is Merlin, but I call him a few other things. For one, Chaplin/Chaplain. He meows but no sound comes out, so he's the silent movie kitty (charlie chaplin)... and he looks like a priest, hence Chaplain.

He also has been trained to fetch. He liked playing with caps off diet coke bottles, and my husband started tossing them around the living room. Next thing you know, the cat starts bringing it back and dropping it on the couch. So ... now he plays fetch. It's hilarious to watch, but he won't do it with ANYTHING but the gray diet coke caps.

The other cat is a standard tabby named Abby. She's older, and doesn't like to play much but she will kick Merlin's ass if he gets on her nerves enough!


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2009)

Aliena said:


> Heh, I saw it and the first thing that popped into me mind was MJ. I love this pic Mossy! Your baby is a beautiful cat; I hope you don't mind I took the liberties of Blingee-ing him up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOLOLOLOL

That is too funny, Aliena.

I DID train Bucky to rip MJ to shreds. Amazing that you knew!


----------



## Weeze (Nov 19, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs174.snc1/6530_1124511806779_1646640011_306764_5260412_n.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs194.snc1/6530_1124511766778_1646640011_306763_4071309_n.jpg[IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## Weeze (Nov 19, 2009)

lol "kitty porn"



Tooz said:


> Joey on Kevin's lappy.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 19, 2009)

_*I love cats, especially kittens. Oh they are so warm and sweet. I remember I was sitting in front of the computer and my friend's kitten I was baby sitting for lay on my lap and fell asleep. Sweet animals. *_


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 21, 2009)

Dan your cats are so big and squishy looking! Adorable!!

Fiona Fluffybottoms is only about 5lbs, and I'm always forget how tiny she is until I see other people's cats.


----------



## Aliena (Nov 21, 2009)

krismiss said:


> lol "kitty porn"





I love this! Your fur-baby is beautiful! 


Reminds me of me lil'man helping me with some homework!

View attachment spikerman helps me with homework.jpg


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 8, 2010)

this starts out sad but it's funny....lol. I didn't know where to post it so I thought the cat lovers might get a kick out of it...


A cat died and went to Heaven. God met her at the gates and said, 'You have been a good cat all these years. Anything you want is yours for the asking.' 

The cat thought for a minute and then said, 'All my life I lived on a farm and slept on hard wooden floors. I would like a real fluffy pillow to sleep on.' 

God said, 'Say no more.' Instantly the cat had a huge fluffy pillow. 
A few days later, six mice were killed in an accident and they all went to Heaven together. God met the mice at the gates with the same offer that He made to the cat. 

The mice said, 'Well, we have had to run all of our lives: from cats, dogs, and even people with brooms! If we could just have some little roller skates, we would not have to run again.' 

God answered, 'It is done.' All the mice had beautiful little roller skates. 

About a week later, God decided to check on the cat. He found her sound asleep on her fluffy pillow.. God gently awakened the cat and asked, 'Is everything okay? How have you been doing? Are you happy?' 

The cat replied, 'Oh, it is WONDERFUL I have never been so happy in my life. The pillow is so fluffy, and those little Meals on Wheels you have been sending over are delicious!'


----------



## the_captain (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's me and my kitty engaged in one of our favorite activities... 

View attachment 100_0082 (Small).JPG


----------



## steely (Jan 9, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Here's me and my kitty engaged in one of our favorite activities...



I like this picture. You both look comfortable. :happy:

This is my luscious beast. Not to be a downer but I had to have her put to sleep this morning. Her kidney's failed. I will miss her so much.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 9, 2010)

steely said:


> I like this picture. You both look comfortable. :happy:
> 
> This is my luscious beast. Not to be a downer but I had to have her put to sleep this morning. Her kidney's failed. I will miss her so much.



Oh steely, I am so sorry about your pussy cat (((hugs)))
She is not in any discomfort any more, and that should ease you some.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 9, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Here's me and my kitty engaged in one of our favorite activities...



Soooo cute 
It takes a REAL man to admit he loves his kitty!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 9, 2010)

DeniseW said:


> this starts out sad but it's funny....lol. I didn't know where to post it so I thought the cat lovers might get a kick out of it...
> 
> 
> A cat died and went to Heaven. God met her at the gates and said, 'You have been a good cat all these years. Anything you want is yours for the asking.'
> ...



HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAAH!!


----------



## rainyday (Jan 9, 2010)

steely said:


> This is my luscious beast. Not to be a downer but I had to have her put to sleep this morning. Her kidney's failed. I will miss her so much.



I'm sorry you had to make that decision, Steely. Hard enough to do anytime but even harder doing that on your own. Hugs. I love her markings. Your kitty love had a very sweet face.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 9, 2010)

steely said:


> This is my luscious beast. Not to be a downer but I had to have her put to sleep this morning. Her kidney's failed. I will miss her so much.



What a cute beast. I'm so sorry, Amy...so sorry.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 9, 2010)

steely said:


> This is my luscious beast. Not to be a downer but I had to have her put to sleep this morning. Her kidney's failed. I will miss her so much.



Oh no!!! So sorry! Big hugs at you.


----------



## steely (Jan 9, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh steely, I am so sorry about your pussy cat (((hugs)))
> She is not in any discomfort any more, and that should ease you some.





rainyday said:


> I'm sorry you had to make that decision, Steely. Hard enough to do anytime but even harder doing that on your own. Hugs. I love her markings. Your kitty love had a very sweet face.





mossystate said:


> What a cute beast. I'm so sorry, Amy...so sorry.





goofy girl said:


> Oh no!!! So sorry! Big hugs at you.



Thank you all, ladies. She really was one of the great loves of my life. She was beautiful and temperamental like her Mom. She was a bit neurotic, she got that from me, too. I know she is not in pain anymore but I miss her already.


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 10, 2010)

For steely:

Rainbow Bridge

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 

There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 

There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 

The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; his eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....


----------



## the_captain (Jan 10, 2010)

steely said:


> I like this picture. You both look comfortable. :happy:
> 
> This is my luscious beast. Not to be a downer but I had to have her put to sleep this morning. Her kidney's failed. I will miss her so much.



Steely, I'm so sorry. I've been there before too. (((hugs)))


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 10, 2010)

Mittens and Snickers over the holidays


----------



## steely (Jan 10, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Steely, I'm so sorry. I've been there before too. (((hugs)))



Thank you, Captain. I'm oddly comfortable referring to you that way. ~laughing


----------



## steely (Jan 10, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Mittens and Snickers over the holidays



So pretty! I love kitties so much.


----------



## the_captain (Jan 10, 2010)

steely said:


> Thank you, Captain. I'm oddly comfortable referring to you that way. ~laughing



 I've always said that you can call me anything you want as long as you don't call me late to dinner!


----------



## the_captain (Jan 10, 2010)

Poor kitty was so cold this morning. I'm glad she was able to get cozy! 

View attachment HPIM0985 (Small).JPG


----------



## steely (Jan 10, 2010)

the_captain said:


> I've always said that you can call me anything you want as long as you don't call me late to dinner!



Come to dinner, Captain! 



the_captain said:


> Poor kitty was so cold this morning. I'm glad she was able to get cozy!



Ohhh, yummy kitty. I loved when Ms Kitty would pile up in my down comforters with me. :happy:


----------



## steely (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok, I'm going to stop but she was so luscious!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 10, 2010)

Your Kitty was so beautiful steely, such lovely eyes 

This is my Mouse, in her fav position....right on the keyboard in the way of everything  

View attachment Picture 155.jpg


----------



## steely (Jan 10, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Your Kitty was so beautiful steely, such lovely eyes
> 
> 
> This is my Mouse, in her fav position....right on the keyboard in the way of everything



She's so pretty, littlefairy. I love her little short face.
Thank you, she was my comfort.


----------



## Melli-girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Here is my baby-- Wyatt.... or as I like to call him-- quiet wyatt... 

View attachment small Wyatt.jpg


----------



## Melli-girl (Jan 13, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Your Kitty was so beautiful steely, such lovely eyes
> 
> This is my Mouse, in her fav position....right on the keyboard in the way of everything



hahaha!! My Wyatt does the saaaaaaaaaaame thing! I never can get any work done with him laying on me. hahaha


----------



## steely (Jan 13, 2010)

Melli-girl said:


> Here is my baby-- Wyatt.... or as I like to call him-- quiet wyatt...
> 
> View attachment 75403



He's so pretty, he has beautiful soft eyes.


----------



## intraultra (Jan 17, 2010)

Does anyone else's cat actually KNOCK on the door? I heard knocking on my bedroom door. I said "hello?" No answer. So I thought I was hearing things. Then the knocking again. I say hello again and I hear meowing. Open the door, there's my cat. I told my mom and she had a similar experience earlier...he was knocking on the basement door because he somehow got locked down there.

I searched youtube and found videos of cats "knocking" but none of them were like my cat. Most of the videos the cats were just scratching or something. It seriously sounds like a person knocking on a door. I need to catch him doing it with a video camera!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 17, 2010)

steely said:


> Thank you all, ladies. She really was one of the great loves of my life. She was beautiful and temperamental like her Mom. She was a bit neurotic, she got that from me, too. I know she is not in pain anymore but I miss her already.



What a really adorable cat. I'm so sorry that's she's gone.


----------



## steely (Jan 17, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> What a really adorable cat. I'm so sorry that's she's gone.



Thank you, she was a mess and I loved her dearly.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 18, 2010)

i don't even have a cat and this brought a tear to my eye--so sweet and sad!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1244106/Cat-boarded-bus-day-years-killed-hit-run.html


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 18, 2010)

Melli-girl said:


> Here is my baby-- Wyatt.... or as I like to call him-- quiet wyatt...
> 
> View attachment 75403



He is sooo cute. Ha, you call yours quiet Wyatt....I like to call mine feral Beryl when she is naughty. She is far from quiet lol


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 23, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> i don't even have a cat and this brought a tear to my eye--so sweet and sad!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1244106/Cat-boarded-bus-day-years-killed-hit-run.html



I knew about that cat!! So sad that he's gone


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 23, 2010)

This is Ruggles (white) and Piper (gray) holding paws. Awwww. 

View attachment kitties holding hands.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 23, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> This is Ruggles (white) and Piper (gray) holding paws. Awwww.



My gosh hon, they are so gorgeous! :wubu:


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> This is Ruggles (white) and Piper (gray) holding paws. Awwww.



Beautiful kitties!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 24, 2010)

steely said:


> Beautiful kitties!



Thanks steely, your cat looked like an absolute doll as well.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 25, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> This is Ruggles (white) and Piper (gray) holding paws. Awwww.



Wow. What beauties. Just stunning. Some cats are "cute" but those are downright beautiful.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 25, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Wow. What beauties. Just stunning. Some cats are "cute" but those are downright beautiful.




Thank you. They were my foster kittens, I got them from the animal shelter, if I hadn't been able to take them and their sisters in then they would have been put down. What a shame that would have been what beautiful and loving kitties they are.


----------



## steely (Jan 26, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Thanks steely, your cat looked like an absolute doll as well.



Thank you, she was a mess and very neurotic but she was mine and I was hers. I really miss her so much. It's hard, missing so much.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 26, 2010)

steely said:


> Thank you, she was a mess and very neurotic but she was mine and I was hers. I really miss her so much. It's hard, missing so much.




That's one of my biggest fears. I've never really "lost" an animal except when I was real young. I'm afraid of how much I'll miss them. I heard if you treat your animal right they can live up to 20 years, but from what I hear from everyone they never live that long. Still I hold out hope that my little precious babies will live that long.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 26, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> That's one of my biggest fears. I've never really "lost" an animal except when I was real young. I'm afraid of how much I'll miss them. I heard if you treat your animal right they can live up to 20 years, but from what I hear from everyone they never live that long. Still I hold out hope that my little precious babies will live that long.



For being their foster mommy, you should have many wonderful years with those wonderful kitties. You should be so proud of yourself for doing that.

Thinking about them being put down breaks my heart...you are all so lucky to have found each other.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 26, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> For being their foster mommy, you should have many wonderful years with those wonderful kitties. You should be so proud of yourself for doing that.
> 
> Thinking about them being put down breaks my heart...you are all so lucky to have found each other.




I adopted two of the four I fostered. It broke my heart to have to give the other two back when they were adoptable age, but I couldn't keep all four and adopting all the kittens you foster kinda defeats the purpose. I decided to be a foster mom when I read an article in the newspaper about all the kittens being put down every year because they find kittens that are not old enough to be adopted and need to be bottle fed every couple of hours and that means waking up and doing it after hours when no one is in the shelter, thus they'd have to be in a home and they didn't have enough homes to send them to. I was having a hard time making it into work as it was, my job was too stressful, and I was at the time having problems I couldn't deal with, so I quit my job and immediately volunteered to be a foster parent. Cats are amazing. When it came down to chose between the four, we chose the boy because he kept making what we called "The OC face" (which is based on the show THE OC) which made him look sad like he knew what was coming and didn't wanna go, and the gray girl because when we first got her she didn't want to eat and we figured giving her back would upset her further and she probably wouldn't want to eat again. One of them we knew we couldn't keep because she was too adventurous and our place was too small for her. And the other one simply broke our heart to give back we called her "little sister" and "unkempt kitty" because she was always a mess and her fur was always funny looking.

I'll always have happy memories of that time.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 26, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I adopted two of the four I fostered. It broke my heart to have to give the other two back when they were adoptable age, but I couldn't keep all four and adopting all the kittens you foster kinda defeats the purpose. I decided to be a foster mom when I read an article in the newspaper about all the kittens being put down every year because they find kittens that are not old enough to be adopted and need to be bottle fed every couple of hours and that means waking up and doing it after hours when no one is in the shelter, thus they'd have to be in a home and they didn't have enough homes to send them to. I was having a hard time making it into work as it was, my job was too stressful, and I was at the time having problems I couldn't deal with, so I quit my job and immediately volunteered to be a foster parent. Cats are amazing. When it came down to chose between the four, we chose the boy because he kept making what we called "The OC face" (which is based on the show THE OC) which made him look sad like he knew what was coming and didn't wanna go, and the gray girl because when we first got her she didn't want to eat and we figured giving her back would upset her further and she probably wouldn't want to eat again. One of them we knew we couldn't keep because she was too adventurous and our place was too small for her. And the other one simply broke our heart to give back we called her "little sister" and "unkempt kitty" because she was always a mess and her fur was always funny looking.
> 
> I'll always have happy memories of that time.



No doubt as a foster mommy you played a very important part in their lives. Kitties are wise, I have no doubt they remember you. 

The gray one's fur looks like you could just get lost in its softness, like a chinchilla. They are both so beautiful and I hope you all have an amazing and happy and LONG life together.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 26, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> No doubt as a foster mommy you played a very important part in their lives. Kitties are wise, I have no doubt they remember you.
> 
> The gray one's fur looks like you could just get lost in its softness, like a chinchilla. They are both so beautiful and I hope you all have an amazing and happy and LONG life together.



It's funny. I'm the one who got to name that one, but she has such a strong personality it took awhile for us to actually bond bond. We bonded, but we didn't bond as strong as we're bonded now...it wasn't until I realized how devoted she was to me (sleeping at the end of my side of the bed despite the fact I toss and turn all night), that we really bonded.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 26, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> It's funny. I'm the one who got to name that one, but she has such a strong personality it took awhile for us to actually bond bond. We bonded, but we didn't bond as strong as we're bonded now...it wasn't until I realized how devoted she was to me (sleeping at the end of my side of the bed despite the fact I toss and turn all night), that we really bonded.



Kitty mommy rep sent your way!

Post more photos of those lovelies if you have them.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 26, 2010)

A lot of these are fairly old but there were on my photobucket!







Yin and Yang kitties






How am I suppose to wash my hands?






Teehee. He looks so cute here.






She's so pretty!






This is Ruggles doing his Frisky Feline centerfold.






Piper...sniffing a bag? Yeah I don't get it either...






Ruggles showing off his balance...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 26, 2010)

awwww. so cute! I love the one of Piper in the sink...squee!

A woman I used to house/cat sit for quite often had a cat that would do that some thing with any sort of paper or plastic bad with handles. I think it had to do with the scent of sweat/oils from skin that got left behind when humans handled them. One of the kitties I took care of would dive into my running shoes (nasty!) and dirty laundry.


----------



## steely (Jan 26, 2010)

Flw, I love your kitties. They are so sweet and playful. I miss the kitties!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 29, 2010)

I thought I could share this with my fellow kitty lovers. I came home from work today, only to have my parents sit me down and tell me that we had to put our outside cat Daphne to sleep today. :really sad: We took her to the vet a while back, she was given some medicine to help with the infection, but we didn't catch it in time and the infection spread to her lungs. She's the second cat I've ever lost, and I don't really know what to do with myself.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 29, 2010)

Fluffy51888 said:


> I thought I could share this with my fellow kitty lovers. I came home from work today, only to have my parents sit me down and tell me that we had to put our outside cat Daphne to sleep today. :really sad: We took her to the vet a while back, she was given some medicine to help with the infection, but we didn't catch it in time and the infection spread to her lungs. She's the second cat I've ever lost, and I don't really know what to do with myself.



Oh Lauren, I am so sorry about Daphne 
Big (((hugs))) sweetie.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 29, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh Lauren, I am so sorry about Daphne
> Big (((hugs))) sweetie.





Thank you, love. I know that it was better this way, rather than for her to suffer, but it's still hard.


----------



## Alison (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. I had to put down a dog we had for 12 years and I know it is not easy. I know I would feel lost too if my kitties weren't around. We just recently got our cats.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 1, 2010)

My cats got all lovey with me and my bf took pictures so I decided to post these pictures cuz they're too cute (well not me, but the fact that they're mommy-kitty pictures). The picture of the white cat (Ruggles) was this morning, he decided to get between my laptop and me while I was talking to my ex-fiance. LOL 

View attachment Piper and Mommy.jpg


View attachment Ruggles and Mommy.jpg


----------



## steely (Feb 2, 2010)

Fluffy51888 said:


> I thought I could share this with my fellow kitty lovers. I came home from work today, only to have my parents sit me down and tell me that we had to put our outside cat Daphne to sleep today. :really sad: We took her to the vet a while back, she was given some medicine to help with the infection, but we didn't catch it in time and the infection spread to her lungs. She's the second cat I've ever lost, and I don't really know what to do with myself.





Alison said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I had to put down a dog we had for 12 years and I know it is not easy. I know I would feel lost too if my kitties weren't around. We just recently got our cats.





Famouslastwords said:


> That's one of my biggest fears. I've never really "lost" an animal except when I was real young. I'm afraid of how much I'll miss them. I heard if you treat your animal right they can live up to 20 years, but from what I hear from everyone they never live that long. Still I hold out hope that my little precious babies will live that long.



I'm so sorry for your losses. I do know how hard it is. I keep wanting to close out animals and people from my life, for fear of losing them. I know you can't close yourself off to love because you are afraid of losing it. You have to be open and remember all the love that you shared together. You have to hope for all the love you can share in the future. That is what it means to live.


----------



## gow (Feb 15, 2010)

Thought id bring aention to our furry friends, i have mine in NJ and i miss them.. Still, i saw them at Thankgiving!!! Ill start by posting a pic of one of my favorite ones.. Binky. (All are Rescued, all have a Second Chance at life, and we love them.)

Spay or Neuter your Pets...

Binky, meet The Board. The Board, meet BINKY!!! 

Binky Talks, and loves my Mom and me.


----------



## gow (Feb 16, 2010)

And Duke...


----------



## Tracy (Feb 16, 2010)

We like cats too but my son is very allergic to them and therefore we can't have them in our home but we do have two doggies. Daisy she is a border collie and is our outside dog and then we have Buster who is a minature daschund. He is our inside dog.  

View attachment Daisy.jpg


View attachment Buster back chair.JPG


----------



## gow (Feb 16, 2010)

.. Reminds me of Casey!! R.I.P. Casey.. 1985.6 Pine Bush NY to 1998..


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is Mittens







And Snickers


----------



## gow (Feb 16, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Here is Mittens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks a lot like Duke and Seluna.. (I would upload by tthe process takes SOO long for each pic.. and i have to clean my room.)


----------



## CupcakeWhisperer (Feb 17, 2010)

Currently acting as a face-warmer 

View attachment squashmonster.jpg


View attachment squashmonster2.jpg


----------



## steely (Feb 18, 2010)

CupcakeWhisperer said:


> Currently acting as a face-warmer



How cute!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Feb 21, 2010)

such a wonderful thread! this cheers me up greatly!

This is Peanut. When I was living in upstate NY @ Albany, my neighbor gave me her cat whom she called Miss Kitty. We bonded a lot. She comes when I call, I'm in the living room, she sleeps on her bed on the sofa, if I'm in the bedroom, she sleeps on her other bed and when I go to bed, she sleeps on her pillow next to her head. She loves to sleep on my left shoulder when I'm working on my netbook and is fond of plain white rice

She's been a godsend and helped me through a year of crippling depression. I honestly think I wouldn't be here if it wasn't for her being in my life late last year.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 21, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> such a wonderful thread! this cheers me up greatly!
> 
> This is Peanut. When I was living in upstate NY @ Albany, my neighbor gave me her cat whom she called Miss Kitty. We bonded a lot. She comes when I call, I'm in the living room, she sleeps on her bed on the sofa, if I'm in the bedroom, she sleeps on her other bed and when I go to bed, she sleeps on her pillow next to her head. She loves to sleep on my left shoulder when I'm working on my netbook and is fond of plain white rice
> 
> She's been a godsend and helped me through a year of crippling depression. I honestly think I wouldn't be here if it wasn't for her being in my life late last year.



Peanut is adorable! Mouse (my kitty), had her face up at the screen just now checking her out....very cute 
It is amazing how much they can help us get through things.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 21, 2010)

I got her from a breeder who had an "accident". She had a British Lilac Shorthair who appeared to be past having kittens. She got a male bengal tiger cat (black panther type) and put him in with the Shorthair to keep each other company until she could get a female Bengal. Well... the result was a litter of kittens, and Sabrina was one of them. She has the puffy face and fur of a shorthair, but the muscles, and the fun, friendly personality of a Bengal. She is a real hunter and kills very cute small furry creatures daily. She never looks dirty or messy, she is very posh. 

View attachment sabrina.JPG


----------



## NYCGabriel (Feb 21, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> It is amazing how much they can help us get through things.



That is so true, Fair!!! Last year, I was close to committing suicide. Things were just that bad. You know what stopped me? Not my friends, not the prospect of some hope in the future but the thought of Peanut being alone is what stopped me. I couldn't imagine her languishing alone in an animal shelter. She, like my previous cats, knew when I was in pain and never left my side that weekend.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Feb 21, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I got her from a breeder who had an "accident". ... but the muscles, and the fun, friendly personality of a Bengal. She is a real hunter and kills very cute small furry creatures daily. She never looks dirty or messy, she is very posh.




She's so regal looking!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 21, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> That is so true, Fair!!! Last year, I was close to committing suicide. Things were just that bad. You know what stopped me? Not my friends, not the prospect of some hope in the future but the thought of Peanut being alone is what stopped me. I couldn't imagine her languishing alone in an animal shelter. She, like my previous cats, knew when I was in pain and never left my side that weekend.



(((Hugs))) to you Gabriel. I am sorry that things have been so hard for you. It was Mouse who also kept me going through my horrid divorce.....she knew I was distressed and stayed with me morning and night. And she is by nature a nasty little blighter, but she was my one constant comfort.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 21, 2010)

I love this picture of my nephew Max and his new kitten, Sweetie. This was back in the summer of '09


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 21, 2010)

This is my sweet boy, Riley that passed away 4 years ago. I still think he's so beautiful.

I miss him.


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 21, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> This is my sweet boy, Riley that passed away 4 years ago. I still think he's so beautiful.
> 
> I miss him.



He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## *Ravenous* (Feb 21, 2010)

You all have such beautiful pets! I want a cat so bad I want to adopt a kitten but so far the shelters have adult cats and I just really prefer having a kitten


----------



## NYCGabriel (Feb 21, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> I love this picture of my nephew Max and his new kitten, Sweetie. This was back in the summer of '09



That is so CUTE!!! OMG!!!:happy:


----------



## NYCGabriel (Feb 21, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> This is my sweet boy, Riley that passed away 4 years ago. I still think he's so beautiful.
> 
> I miss him.



He was so noble looking!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 23, 2010)

After a very hot morning, we had a bit of a freaky cold change and Mouse made the best of her igloo.... 

View attachment P1000552.JPG


----------



## NYCGabriel (Feb 23, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> After a very hot morning, we had a bit of a freaky cold change and Mouse made the best of her igloo....



LOL Oh I gotta that for Peanut!!!


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 23, 2010)

*Ravenous* said:


> You all have such beautiful pets! I want a cat so bad I want to adopt a kitten but so far the shelters have adult cats and I just really prefer having a kitten



Hang on a couple more months, spring is Kitten Season and the shelters will be jam packed with adorable balls of fluff that need homes.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Feb 23, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> Hang on a couple more months, spring is Kitten Season and the shelters will be jam packed with adorable balls of fluff that need homes.


 We don't get the selection up here anymore due to the coyotes. Now the coyotes need homes.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 23, 2010)

Ned Sonntag said:


> We don't get the selection up here anymore due to the coyotes. Now the coyotes need homes.



Eeeeeeeek!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 28, 2010)

Here's my kitties taking turns "squashing" their frog-boy. 

View attachment PiperSquashingFrogboy.jpg


View attachment RugglesSquashingFrogboy.jpg


----------



## Paquito (Feb 28, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Here's my kitties taking turns "squashing" their frog-boy.



So your kitties are paysite models?


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 28, 2010)

This thread makes me miss my cats so much...



(but I still love all your pictures  )


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 2, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> So your kitties are paysite models?



No, but they want to be. They're to skinny to be paysite models! I keep telling them that but they still sit on frogboy and I take pictures to make them happy.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 2, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Here's my kitties taking turns "squashing" their frog-boy.



They are so cute FLW...makes me want to get a playmate for Mouse.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 17, 2010)

I took these the other day of Onyx. Shes a total princess but I love her to death. She steals from my moms neighbors, loves to play with frogs but not kill them and apparently hates the neighbors diesel truck (she growls at it). Love her to death!









And this is her son Lips. Super sweet but a big drooler.


----------



## isamarie69 (Apr 17, 2010)

Now heres something i can talk about for days, weeks, months even, I love my kitties. First up is my baby Sherman, LOL I hope you all want to see a picture of my pussy spread 

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v654/isamarie/?action=view&current=sherman.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v654/isamarie/sherman.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

It seems to be his favorite postition

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v654/isamarie/?action=view&current=sherman2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v654/isamarie/sherman2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

And second we have Nicky my gentle hunter, Hes alot bigger then he looks in his photos, lol kinda like me!.

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v654/isamarie/?action=view&current=nickie2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v654/isamarie/nickie2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Hes so cute when hes sleeping, 
<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v654/isamarie/?action=view&current=nickie.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v654/isamarie/nickie.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I will have to take a photo of Forty Nickys brother and post it soon, Sorry if the quality sucks phone cameras.


----------



## isamarie69 (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh it didnt work? Its been a long time since i used photobucket. Darn it i dont know how else to post them any help?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 17, 2010)

You have to do the IMG code not the < but the [

You can still use photobucket you just have to use the code from the third line.


----------



## isamarie69 (Apr 17, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> You have to do the IMG code not the < but the [
> 
> You can still use photobucket you just have to use the code from the third line.



Ok I found it great. Thank you!


----------



## isamarie69 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok so im trying this again, Is there a way to delete the other post? My corny joke will seem lamer repeated so we will just start with my Sherman,












And Nicky my cuddly hunter,


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 17, 2010)

I am loving ALL of these pics!!


----------

